# Fx 9590 - Wasserkühlung erforderlich?



## Sagnafain (10. Februar 2016)

*Fx 9590 - Wasserkühlung erforderlich?*

Hallo zsm, 

Ich habe vor mir den Fx 9590 zuzulegen und weis nicht ob mein CPU Kühler das schafft. 
Ich habe den Thermalright True Spirit 140.

Ich kann es mir zwar schon denken aber ist eine Wakü erforderlich?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

Erforderlich ist eine Wakü auf keinen Fall. Der True Spirit ist ein sehr guter Kühler, es kann sogar mit einer All-in-One-WaKü am Ende wärmer werden als mit dem True Spirit  

Willst du aber echt den 9590 nehmen? Ein sogar günstigerer Core i5 wäre schon schneller. Oder hast du schon ein (teures) AMD-Board?


----------



## Sagnafain (10. Februar 2016)

Nee noch nicht. Ich dachte da an das msi 970 Gaming Mainboard. Ist der i5 echt besser ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Nee noch nicht. Ich dachte da an das msi 970 Gaming Mainboard. Ist der i5 echt besser ?


  ja, AMD hat da seit Intels Sockel 1155 nichts mehr auf die Reihe bekommen. In Games ist schon ein i5-4460 (180€ ) oder i5-6500 (200€ ) schneller als jede AMD-CPU, und die FX-9000er verbrauchen zudem noch das doppelte an Strom bei Last (100W mehr). AMDs Prozessoren haben zwar mehr Takt und Kerne, aber das bringt effektiv nicht viel, weil deren Architektur insgesamt viel ineffizienter ist. Nur wenn du viele "normale" Anwendungen machst, die SEHR taktbezogen arbeiten, sind die AMDs doch mal vorne. zB kann es sein, dass du vlt. irgendein Video-Programm benutzt, wo du dann bei zB 4GHz wirklich ca 20-30% schneller rendern lassen kannst als mit 3GHz, weil da sehr auf den Takt ankommt. Auch manche Games profitieren von dem hohen Takt am Ende durchaus, aber im Schnitt sind die FX-8000er/9000er den Core i5 schon unterlegen. Das könnte sich besser, wenn Games mehr auf 8Kerne hin optimiert werden, aber das ist derzeit noch nicht der Fall, könnte erst in 2-3 Jahren mal der Fall sein. 

Eine Frage wäre da halt auch, wie das Gesamtbudget so aussieht. Und ob du vlt noch warten kannst/willst, aber dann müsstest du ziemlich lange warten:  AMD wird dieses Jahr die Zen-CPUs rausbringen wird, die vlt doch wieder eine gute Wahl sein könnten. Aber das ist wohl erst im viertel Quartal so weit.


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2016)

das Problem ist eher dass die Sorte AMD CPU einfach nicht wirklich was taugt und viel zu teuer ist
Wenn du nen AMD willst, würde ich ne 8XXX Serie nehmen, aber die CPUs sind halt Blender die mit Großen Gigaherzzahlen kommen, welche aber nicht aussagen über die Leistung und die ist für den Preis einfach zu schlecht


----------



## Sagnafain (10. Februar 2016)

Also das Mainboard und die CPU sollte nicht über 350€ gehen. Wenn ich keinen neuen Kühler brauche ist es ja noch besser


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Also das Mainboard und die CPU sollte nicht über 350€ gehen. Wenn ich keinen neuen Kühler brauche ist es ja noch besser


 also, da du ja AMD nehmen wolltest, sind dir sicher die kleineren Vorteile von Skylake (das ist die neueste Intel-Plattform) nicht so wichtig, als dass du unbedingt Skylake haben willst. Denn in dem Fall würde ich Dir dann den zwar auslaufenden, aber immer noch sehr guten Sockel 1150 mit Haswell empfehlen. Bei gleichem Takt sind die fast gleichschnell wie die neueren Skylakes, haben halt 2-3 kleinere Features dafür noch nicht, die aber nichts mit der reinen Leistung zu tun haben (da geht es um besondere SSDs oder auch USB3.1). Haswell hat folgenden Vorteil: für 350€ würdest du einen Xeon E3-1231 v3  Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich mit einem soliden Mainboard wie z.B. Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bekommen. 

Bei Skylake wiederum zahlst du für die CPU, die dem Xeon ähnelt, allein schon 315-325€ - das wäre der i7-6700. Der i7-6700 ist ähnlich dem i7-4770 Haswell, und der Xeon ist wiederum fast identisch zum i7-4770, nur dass der keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat (braucht man nicht, wenn man eine Grafikkarte hat) und beim Turbo-Takt 0,1GHz weniger, wovon du nix merken kannst.  Dafür kostet der Xeon nur 250-260€, der i7-4770 liegt bei 305-315€, der i7-6700 bei 315-325€. Alle drei CPUs haben Hyperthreading, d.h. 4 Kerne mit je 2 Threads, so dass die auch als 8Kern-CPU arbeiten können und somit sehr zukunftssicher sind.

Übertakten kannst du diese CPUs aber nicht - wenn Dir DAS wichtig wäre, dann musst du den Core i5-6600K nehmen - der kostet 240-250€. Dazu dann ein Einsteiger-Übertakterboard mit Z170-Chipsatz für 90-110€. Der Core i5 hat dann aber 4 Kerne und insgesamt 4 Threads, nicht 8 Threads.


Ach ja: hast du denn RAM schon eingerechnet?


----------



## Sagnafain (10. Februar 2016)

Den RAM?  Ich habe zwei 8gb ballistix drin. DDR3-Dimm.

Also ich will nur die heutigen Spiele spielen und für dieses Jahr abgesichert sein.

Zusammen soll das halt 350€ nicht übersteigen +/- 20€

Ich will  nichts bearbeiten, noch übertakten. Haswell und skylake hab ich schon mal gehört weis aber noch nicht was das ist und was für Vorteile das bringt. 

Ich habe ja von all dem noch überhaupt keine Ahnung. Dachte nur 8kerne mit 4,7ghz reicht auf jeden Fall. Aber wenn es für das selbe Geld besseres gibt lass ich mich gerne beraten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Den RAM?  Ich habe zwei 8gb ballistix drin. DDR3-Dimm.
> 
> Also ich will nur die heutigen Spiele spielen und für dieses Jahr abgesichert sein.
> 
> ...


  nur dieses Jahre? Also, mit dem Xeon bist du wohl auf 4-5 Jahre abgesichert, keine Sorge   Und der ist eben stärker als ein FX-9000er und kann auch als 8Kerner arbeiten. Du musst da nur je nach Anspruch dann alle 2-3 Jahre mal die Grafikkarte wechseln, um die neuesten Spiele wieder auf max spielen zu können.

Da du schon DDR3-RAM hast, wäre Skylake sowieso nicht gut, da der für DDR4 gedacht ist. Es gibt zwar passende Boards für DDR3, aber dann lieber Haswell nehmen.


----------



## Sagnafain (11. Februar 2016)

Also rein Theoretisch bin ich mit einem Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 und einem (persönliche Vorliebe wegen Features) MSI Z97 Gaming 3 für die nächsten Jahre abgesichert ja ?

Da reicht dann auch mein True Spirit 140 ?

Zusammen würde mich das jetzt dann auf Mindfactory 380€ kosten...
und das ist dann besser als der Fx 9590 ??? Der AMD Prozessor hätte mich 200€, das Mainboard 100€ und dann wäre evtl. noch die Wakü gekommen(zusammen ca. 400€), von daher preislich identisch.....


wobei mit dem Mainboard, ich habe gehört das man da mit den Chipsätzen aufpassen muss, da irgendwas nicht kompatibel sein soll.
Stimmt das, bzw passt meine Zusammenstellung ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2016)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Also rein Theoretisch bin ich mit einem Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 und einem (persönliche Vorliebe wegen Features) MSI Z97 Gaming 3 für die nächsten Jahre abgesichert ja ?


 auf jeden Fall. Aber welche Features hat denn das Gaming 3, die du "brauchst" ? An sich ist das Board nur was für Übertakter.



> Da reicht dann auch mein True Spirit 140 ?


 das ist ein Top-Kühler, der würde selbst für starkes Übertakten reichen  




> wobei mit dem Mainboard, ich habe gehört das man da mit den Chipsätzen aufpassen muss, da irgendwas nicht kompatibel sein soll.
> Stimmt das, bzw passt meine Zusammenstellung ?


 Wichtig ist nur der Sockel. Du hast mit dem Xeon E3-1231 v3 eine Sockel 1150-CPU, dann brauchst du ein Sockel 1150-Board. Die Chipsätze geben nur an, was für grundsätzliche Features es immer hat und ob es für Übertaktung geeignet ist. Z97 ist halt für Übertaktung gedacht, funktioniert natürlich auch mit CPU, die man nicht übertakten kann. Da zahlst du dann die Übertakter-Features des Boards mit.


Zum FX-9590: hier zB AMD FX-9590 Prozessor im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase  siehst du, dass der schon schwächer in Games ist als ein Core i5-4430, und der ist wiederum schon ein Stück schwächer als der Xeon oder auch nur ein i5-4460 oder i5-6500. Wenn du wiederum eine pure Anwendung nimmst, kann er schneller sein - zB hier Tech-Review.de   Cinebench (das ist eine CPU-Benchmark) mit Single-Core, wo nur EINER der Kerne genutzt wird. Da isser schneller als der Xeon, weil er mehr Takt hat. Aber bei Multicore, wo alle Kerne und die Effizienz der Architektur mehr genutzt werden, sind beide gleichauf. Bei Crysis 3 und Battlefield sind in DEM Test beide ca gleichschnell, aber der FX-9590 braucht 100W mehr Strom und ist daher trotzdem ganz klar im Nachteil.


----------



## Sagnafain (11. Februar 2016)

Sehr cool,  dann ist es beschlossen. 

Das Mainboard hat den audioboost und der Anschluss für das LAN Kabel war auch cool. Dazu die 3 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gamingmode, und die beiden anderen. 

Ja ach ich bin kein Kleingeld Zähler und wer weiß,  vllt kommt mal eine CPU zum übertackten rein. 


Jedenfalls vielen Dank für die fachmännische Beratung 

LG Steven


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. Februar 2016)

Du hast ne gute Entscheidung getroffen, nur um das kurz nochmal anzureißen. Ich bin gerade auch von AMD (fx8320E) auf Intel umgestiegen. Der fx War auf 4.5 GHZ übertaktet und ich dachte das reicht locker. 
Ich habe nur eine relativ mittelmäßige Grafikkarte aber nach dem Upgrade auf einen i7 6700k habe ich gemerkt, dass ich in Spielen doch deutlich stabilere und höhere Bilder pro Sekunde habe. Und der läuft noch auf standart Takt mit "nur" 4ghz.

Schade aber entspricht der nunmal der Realität.

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Xeon! Du wirst die Entscheidung nicht bereuen ^.^


----------

